# Can you understand Tagalog?



## saberpoint

Can someone translate this into Tagalog for me. Thanks


----------



## dana Haleana

saberpoint said:


> Can someone translate this into Tagalog for me. Thanks


 

My suggestions: 
*Can you understand Tagalog?*
_* Nakakaintindi ka ba ng Tagalog_? 
_* Nakakaintindi po ba kayo ng Tagalog?_
_* Nakakaunawa ka ba ng Tagalog?_


----------



## Scherle

I agree with dana Haleana.


----------

